# Спондилодисплазия



## Admin (1 Сен 2006)

Еще вопрос попросили зададть:





> Моей дочери (17 лет) ставят диагноз - спондилодисплазия. Объясните, пожалуйста, что это такое и методы лечения этого заболевания. Какие могут быть осложнения и последствия?
> Заранее благодарна.


----------



## Helen (1 Сен 2006)

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum16/thread183.html
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum16/thread148.html

На этих ссылках имеется информация по этому заболеванию (Б.Шейермана-Мау), которая бывает различной степени выраженности и по-разному протекает, требует постоянного контроля и лечения.


----------

